# Roxy Music - we should have a thread



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

In my view Roxy Music was one of the most original bands of the early seventies, especially with their first three or four albums. Almost all the songs produced were real gems. Somehow they don't seem to get the attention they deserve nowadays. Let's have a thread about them and post songs we like.

I'll start of with Mother of Pearl from Stranded.

"With every goddess a let down
and every idol a bring down
it gets you down"


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

One of my favourite bands, from the highly experimental start right until the smooth end.


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

First four albums, particularly the first two, especially _For Your Pleasure_.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

The Bogus Man. Great, steady drumming, incredible guitar picking, colossal saxophone, eerie soundscape, all intertwined and tumbling over eachother and constantly developing until finally ending in....... tsjik, tsjik, pfooh.

Nothing like it.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

I love the hobo, the synthesizer, the bass playing, the drums, the castagnettes, the guitars, the stereo effects and Ferry's singing.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Great band, especially in their early days - there were elements of glam, doo-***, crooning, art-rock, cabaret, avant-garde and hard rock and somehow all these disparate strands were weaved together to create an entity that was not just sonically original but visually stunning. Let's be honest - was there ever such a gob-smackingly original debut hit single as _Virginia Plain_? It could be argued that the group became more conventional after losing the wild card talents of Brian Eno after the second album but the quality and diversity remained high for the next three.

However, the group's material after their reconvening in 1979 was rather underwhelming - _Manifesto_ had its moments but I could never warm to the _Flesh & Blood_ and _ Avalon_ albums. I found these albums over-slick and completely lacking in ambition in a coldly detached kind of way, while the lyrics (once one of Bryan Ferry's main strengths) were banal and one-dimensional - Bryan Ferry may have reasoned that the transition from 70s glam-era tinselly eclecticism to 80s ultra-smooth bow-tie and cummerbund funk-lite was the next logical move for the group but it all became far too 'wine bar' for me.


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

Serenade..1st track, second side Stranded...comes in like a train and features a superb Manzanera guitar break!

Song for Europe.....

'If there is something' from the first album...people used to focus on Ladytron or 2HB but there is something just very odd and beguiling about this track......

Remake/Remodel,again from the first album(cpl593h!).....

once Eno left, just another band really....


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

jim prideaux said:


> Once Eno left, just another band really....


Eno's exit was certainly a loss, but these guys could never be "just another band."


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

elgars ghost said:


> Great band, especially in their early days - there were elements of glam, doo-***, crooning, art-rock, cabaret, avant-garde and hard rock and somehow all these disparate strands were weaved together to create an entity that was not just sonically original but visually stunning. Let's be honest - was there ever such a gob-smackingly original debut hit single as _Virginia Plain_? It could be argued that the group became more conventional after losing the wild card talents of Brian Eno after the second album but the quality and diversity remained high for the next three.
> 
> However, the group's material after their reconvening in 1979 was rather underwhelming - _Manifesto_ had its moments but I could never warm to the _Flesh & Blood_ and _ Avalon_ albums. I found these albums over-slick and completely lacking in ambition in a coldly detached kind of way, while the lyrics (once one of Bryan Ferry's main strengths) were banal and one-dimensional - Bryan Ferry may have reasoned that the transition from 70s glam-era tinselly eclecticism to 80s ultra-smooth bow-tie and cummerbund funk-lite was the next logical move for the group but it all became far too 'wine bar' for me.


I completely agree. I lost interest myself after 1978 but to me that does not make it any less special and absolutely unique what they did in their glorious days.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Went to a college production of Alcina this week and the designer took the look from Eno circa 1974. Skin tight with feathers.

Went to the Cinema and the young lady reading her MacBook in the bar was wearing a Roxy Music tour t shirt.

Is there a revival going on?


I'm with the early days. Paul Thompson is one of my top 10 drummers. (PS I tend to not like drummers so high praise in deed).


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

How about the simulated distant gunfire and exploding bombs on _The Bob_ from the first album? Allegedly created from nothing but white noise serendipitously emanating from Eno's VCS3 synthesiser. Brilliant!!!

As a lyricist I think Bryan Ferry reached his apogee on the _For Your Pleasure_ and _Stranded_ albums - at his best he easily rivalled the likes of Lou Reed and Jim Morrison when it came to creating a wide spectrum of rich imagery for the mind's eye. From these albums you have the cocksure hipster manifestoes of _Do The Strand_ and _Editions of You_, the poignancy of _A Song For Europe_, the world-weariness of the burnt-out party animal on _Mother of Pearl_ and the beautifully subtle _Sunset_ - these are probably my favourites when it came to the words.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

The Bob it is (not The Donald).


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

YT at the gym today.....this Roxy thread must be getting to me-Jan 1974 live performances from a German TV programme including Amazona and Mother of Pearl....

last night on YT I came across excerpts from a Daniel Craig film (Flashbacks of a Fool) that seems to include references to the 70's and uses 'If there is something' really nicely at one point!


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

jim prideaux said:


> YT at the gym today.....this Roxy thread must be getting to me-Jan 1974 live performances from a German TV programme including Amazona and Mother of Pearl....
> 
> last night on YT I came across excerpts from a Daniel Craig film (Flashbacks of a Fool) that seems to include references to the 70's and uses 'If there is something' really nicely at one point!


Lucky guy. At my gym they play commercial radio...


----------

